# Looking for a well-ventilated knee/shin guard



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi

I've searched and haven't seen this approached from this angle. I love in So Cal and do longer rides somethimes. I'm not the best descender, but learning. I've checked several sites and I'm overwhelmed with options. Here's what I'm seeking: knee and shin protection that is well ventilated. We do a lot of climbing (i.e. last night I did 3400 ft. in 22 miles which may not be much for some but it's a lot for me), and climbing = heat at times. So what does the board recommend?

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I got 661 dirt jumper knee pads for this reason. They don't have shin protection though. I had 661 kyle straights, and they were too long and hot. Like wearing capri pants in the summer time.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

robncircus said:


> Hi
> 
> I've searched and haven't seen this approached from this angle. I love in So Cal and do longer rides somethimes. I'm not the best descender, but learning. I've checked several sites and I'm overwhelmed with options. Here's what I'm seeking: knee and shin protection that is well ventilated. We do a lot of climbing (i.e. last night I did 3400 ft. in 22 miles which may not be much for some but it's a lot for me), and climbing = heat at times. So what does the board recommend?
> 
> ...


Hey Rob,

I use Dainese 3X Knee/Shin Guard for hot weather protection. Do a search and see lots of positive reviews or you can look here:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel...dainese/3x-knee-guards/PRD_415876_134crx.aspx

Or here is an mtbr.com Pro Review:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/dainese-3x-knee-and-elbow-guards/

Excellent product for that use!

Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## stevo5 (Feb 26, 2004)

*New for 2011*

I have not used these but I have seen them up close and the shop owner uses them and gave 2 thumbs up! Troy Lee Designs Knee and shin guard.


----------



## IronTom (Jun 14, 2010)

I picked up a pair of Rockgardn knee/shin pads on closeout. They work great even in the sweltering NC summers. When pedaling I don't even notice them, but they are warm when there isn't any air movement. 

They won't fit under pants. One of them slid down while doing a lot of vigorous pedaling on the last ride. This was due to the slick nature of the pants I had on underneath. It was still providing ample protection, and wasn't hampering movement.

I like them so much I got a set of the elbow/forearm gaurds to go with them. Mainly due to paranoia after reading a story on here of someone taking an unseen branch through their arm... I had almost hit a downed tree on the local trail just the week before.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to check a few out this week. I'm on a one crash per week regimen so I think I will certainly be getting something hah.


----------



## Punta Lobos (Sep 29, 2007)

The real key is to get a pair that do not slip down when pedaling. I just had a crash wearing elbow/forearm fox pads and knee/shin pads 661 and I got cut and scraped on my knee where the protection should have been and on my forearm where the protection should have been. 

What a waste.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

SO I ended up trying to types out. i got a pair of the 661 Kyle Straits. They were odd at first, and they didn't "disappear" like all the reviews said they would. There was an odd pinching feel at the back fo the knee, but that may just be me getting used to wearing pads. 

I also tried a set of Fox Launch Shortys. They look awesome, true Robocop style pad. However, the inner material was rubbing my shin weird to the extent some of the skin on both my shins is gone. They technically are not retunrable, but I'm going to see if the shop will take them in exchange for shop credit. I did like the shin protection as we have many trails that have overgrowth with thorns, stick, branches, etc. 

The search continues.


----------



## IronTom (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen people talk about "modifying" the strap that wraps around the top of the pads to alleviate that pinching feeling. 

Not sure about the ones you tried, but some will have a stretchy covering the backs along with the straps. Mine have them and don't add any heat, but do help with that pinching as well as holding them up.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

IronTom said:


> I've seen people talk about "modifying" the strap that wraps around the top of the pads to alleviate that pinching feeling.
> 
> Not sure about the ones you tried, but some will have a stretchy covering the backs along with the straps. Mine have them and don't add any heat, but do help with that pinching as well as holding them up.


Yeah i tried them again today and wasn't happy. Just not the right thing for me. I may spend the big bucks and try a set of the Roc knee/shin protection. There is a thigh strap, and two shin straps. Nothing near the knee. Our trails are climbing heavy so ease of pedalling is important to me.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

http://g-form.com/product/knee-pads/

I just received these in both knee and elbow pads. They fit very snug so they won't be sliding around. They are made with lycra which breathes well. I have not ridden with them yet, but walking around they are quite comfortable, nothing to pinch or bind. And they were very reasonably priced.

Brenda


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the Fox Launch knee/shin guards, they are perfect


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

ya another for Fox Launch knee/shin guards, they are perfect


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

Are you talking about the fox launch sport pads? These look pretty inexpensive. How is the heat factor? How would you do sizing? I'm only 5'10 with a 32" inseam, is that a medium or large?

here's the link: Amazon.com: Fox Racing Launch Sport Knee Pad: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## lightgod44 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have lizard skins knee/shin gaurd protection... They dont feel hot when riding and i barley noticed them. They fit well and do the job. I got them at my local store.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

MTBCanuck said:


> Are you talking about the fox launch sport pads? These look pretty inexpensive. How is the heat factor? How would you do sizing? I'm only 5'10 with a 32" inseam, is that a medium or large?
> 
> here's the link: Amazon.com: Fox Racing Launch Sport Knee Pad: Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: FOX Launch Knee/Shin Pad: Sports & Outdoors

I am extremely happy with these. They saved my shins a bunch of times, are comfortable, my legs don't get hot, and they are strong. Don't know about the sizing. Ask your local bike shop?


----------



## graniteman (Oct 13, 2011)

Fox Launch for me!


----------

